
Audi cars 'will talk to traffic lights', firm says - edward
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-37098513
======
Piskvorrr
Do I hear "arbitrary external input"? Yay, let's go hack me a row of green
lights! (In other words, this sort of input needs to be sanitized ten ways to
Sunday)

